# Electric Bicycle



## Bynx (Aug 18, 2010)

I wish summer lasted 12 months. This is 3 shot HDR with Photomatix 4. and then put through Topaz Adjust.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 20, 2010)

The bike is kind of a boring subject.  Also, IMO, I'm not really all about the "cartoon" look of it.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 20, 2010)

DirtyDFeckers said:


> The bike is kind of a boring subject.  Also, IMO, I'm not really all about the "cartoon" look of it.



Lucky for you there are lots of posts and threads. Im sure something will turn your crank.

By the way, its not an ordinary bike if you had looked closely.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 21, 2010)

Bynx said:


> DirtyDFeckers said:
> 
> 
> > The bike is kind of a boring subject.  Also, IMO, I'm not really all about the "cartoon" look of it.
> ...




No need to get offended.  I didn't say it was a bad shot, I simply stated that it wasn't for me.  I guess it's a good thing that you deal well with others' opinions.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 21, 2010)

Im not offended at all. I would think that a good deal of shots people submit are boring to a lot of people. Subject, composition and the pp done to them would not be their cup of tea. Being a graphic artist who did many a catalogue I look at objects like this as something to illustrate in a favorable way so you might want to buy one. If you were after an electric bike would you be interested after seeing this shot? And in what way is it cartoonish?


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 21, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Im not offended at all. I would think that a good deal of shots people submit are boring to a lot of people. Subject, composition and the pp done to them would not be their cup of tea. Being a graphic artist who did many a catalogue I look at objects like this as something to illustrate in a favorable way so you might want to buy one. If you were after an electric bike would you be interested after seeing this shot? And in what way is it cartoonish?




Well first off, like you said, everything isn't for everyone.  Just b/c I don't care for this image, doesn't mean someone else won't love it.  As far as being cartoonish, it isn't too bad.  I assume you got what you wanted out of the processing, considering that there aren't any halos or anything.  It just isn't for me, maybe because I'm not into bikes?  I'm not sure.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 21, 2010)

All things considered, Im glad you, out of the 94 gawkers, had the ballocks to at least have the courtesy to say something. Thank you.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 21, 2010)

You're welcome, and again, I apologize if my comments came off as harsh.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 21, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Being a graphic artist who did many a catalogue I look at objects like this as something to illustrate in a favorable way so you might want to buy one. If you were after an electric bike would you be interested after seeing this shot? And in what way is it cartoonish?



I guess you'd have to know electric bicycles to know this is one. Aside from the rear hub looking a little more substantial than a normal bike, it looks pretty standard otherwise. In terms of an interesting shot,I'm not sure grey over grey helps it stand out. The foliage is pretty detailed and, imo, a simpler background would help.

Was this an experiment in tone mapping or did you find that the lighting dictated your decision for the combining of 3 exposures? Bring the bike forward a bit into the sun and you might get a more compelling image because the background will darken while exposing for the tones in the subject. Now this is just my opinion, but I think HDR may have defeated the image by putting to much competing details into the shadows.

I wouldn't read too much into the number of viewsosts. I have seen many terrific images here with nary a sniff of a comment. If you want to look at the positive side, people may feel unworthy to offer comments. At least thats what I tell myself when my threads don't get any posts.:blushing:


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 21, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Being a graphic artist who did many a catalogue I look at objects like this as something to illustrate in a favorable way so you might want to buy one. If you were after an electric bike would you be interested after seeing this shot? And in what way is it cartoonish?
> ...




That's a very positive way of looking at it.  I like the way you think dude!


----------



## Bynx (Aug 21, 2010)

As you can see the bike trail was pretty well covered on each side with trees. There were openings every so often where the sun shone through. The bike was in direct sunlight. Its black and grey and the accessories are also black. Here is the middle shot to see if HDR was useful.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 21, 2010)

Bynx said:


> As you can see the bike trail was pretty well covered on each side with trees. There were openings every so often where the sun shone through. The bike was in direct sunlight. Its black and grey and the accessories are also black. Here is the middle shot to see if HDR was useful.



For me, the bike stands out much better in this shot. The saddle bags read as black in this pic, which I think they are. There is much less detail on the left side and less speckles coming up from the path now (I didn't really pick up on that the first time, but see it in comparison). You still have the bright foliage on the right, but this shot still works better for me. The bottom line is that I see the bike more in this version. I think if your intention is to really bring out the bike, a shallower DOF would help.

Sorry, I know I'm not following the forum topic of HDR, it's just kind of the way the analysis of the pic flowed.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, I am curious. How do you like this for riding? I'm getting older and find myself wanting to walk steep inclines. I resist the temptation, but I am curious as to how much assist the motor provides.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for your input oldmacman. I only use mac, Im old, and Im a man. So we have 3 things in common. As for the bike, the motor is either an assist to make pedalling a lot easier, or you can just relax and coast along at 32 kph on the level. When it comes to uphill if you gear down you can ride up anything without huffing and puffing. What I have is a stock bike that has been converted so use the gears like normal.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 22, 2010)

Bynx said:


> I only use mac, Im old, and Im a man. So we have 3 things in common. As for the bike, the motor is either an assist to make pedalling a lot easier, or you can just relax and coast along at 32 kph on the level. When it comes to uphill if you gear down you can ride up anything without huffing and puffing. What I have is a stock bike that has been converted so use the gears like normal.



Proximity is pretty close as well... although I'm about an hour from TO.

Thanks for the info on the bike. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 22, 2010)

An hour from TO. Is that N, E or W?


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 22, 2010)

Bynx said:


> An hour from TO. Is that N, E or W?



NW


----------



## manaheim (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice to see the original... shows what the HDR did.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 31, 2010)

this does not look like it needed any hdr, sure, dark subject / light background, just using fill flash would have helped.

+ for "true" hdr you need 5 exposures (-2 -1 0 -1 -2) as the human eye sees 5stops more in the range of colour /tone than the camera does! 

the camera only sees 11 ev and the eye is something like 20ev

therefore you need 5 different exposures for "real life." (in situations you can't just compensate by bringing up light values.)


----------



## Bynx (Aug 31, 2010)

When I do my HDR I usually use my Fuji and do anywhere from 3 to 9 shots depending on the lighting but in this case I used my Nikon with auto bracketing 3 shots. There is no rule that dictates 5 shots. But it is a good recommendation since I find 3 is usually never enough. Whether this photo needed HDR or not is irrelevant. If it was a single shot with flash as you say, it wouldnt be posted in the HDR section. And your criticism should be limited to what is presented  and not how it was produced.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 1, 2010)

I think your telling people what is and is not appropriate for critique is kind of off.

There are no rules here saying what they have to confine their critique to.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 1, 2010)

manaheim said:


> I think your telling people what is and is not appropriate for critique is kind of off.
> 
> There are no rules here saying what they have to confine their critique to.



This is becoming a habit now. For the second time in a row I have to agree with you. But it really pisses me off when people say any given photo doesnt need to be HDR. No photo HAS TO BE HDR. But those we chose to do shouldnt be questioned as to whether it needs to be or not. I dont know why this point irks me so much. But it is just the attitude Im getting that because it was done HDR and might not have needed it that there is some incompetence, shortness of skills, or inability to get it "right" without it and its used as a "fixit" for those lack of skills.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 1, 2010)

HDR in today's photography world is just as selective colouring was years back... its what is "in".  So alot of people associate HDR with a standard new comer to photography who doesn't know better and just HDRs (or tone maps) the crap out of images.

When someone posts an HDR shot, the immediate reaction is that this person is just doing it because they think its cool and in and adds some funk to their images.

Which is obviously not always the case.

Thats why I think the first comment most HDR images that dont "need' HDR gets is "this didnt need HDR".

I consider HDR as a tool.  Like any other tool, it can be applied in any situation with varying effectiveness.  Someone once told me that I should use a hammer to put in a nail.  Hell, I'll use a screw driver if I want.  Same result, different path, chance to learn and try something different (ok, tool analogy sucks, but you get what I mean.)

What was the question?  Was there a question?  Am I rambling?  Where are my pants?


----------



## Bynx (Sep 1, 2010)

I think you got it bigtwinky when you said HDR is the new "in" thing and people new to it are using and abusing it. It has permanently changed my outlook towards my picture taking and I will always be using it. Not all the time or in every case. But with every shot I will be looking at it from what the benefits will be if I did it one way or the other. Meanwhile I will still experiment with it, as in this case with the bike. Needed or not, its just my way of getting to know what it is capable of and showing the results.


----------



## Provo (Sep 1, 2010)

Regardless the trend has now been with most photography site's that when someone create's a new thread and present's his/her image everything is based off the first comment. If the comment is positive then the majority will jump in and post positive msg and critique if negative they follow with axe's and pitchforks.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 1, 2010)

Provo said:


> Regardless the trend has now been with most photography site's that when someone create's a new thread and present's his/her image everything is based off the first comment. If the comment is positive then the majority will jump in and post positive msg and critique if negative they follow with axe's and pitchforks.



Oh you noticed that too eh. :thumbup:


----------



## manaheim (Sep 2, 2010)

Big.  You know you're getting old when you have no idea where you are... and neither does the pig wearing your pants. 



Bynx said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I think your telling people what is and is not appropriate for critique is kind of off.
> ...


 
I think I may be more coherent lately because some other guy I know who always gets mad at me keeps agreeing with me as well.  Don't worry.  It's a phase, I'm sure it will pass. 

I, for one, try pretty hard to not make the comment about it not "needing" to be HDR because I know it ticks you off so badly... but in truth, and particularly on this thread, I looked pretty carefully at your original and your HDR and said to myself "Huh... look at that.  You know he really DID pull out some detail that wouldn't have been visible without the HDR... particularly in the leaves."  Now, I don't know how much value there was in that, but there was absolutely a difference, and it tempered my view somewhat on the "didn't need to be HDR" thing. *shrug*

Anyway... one thing you may consider trying is just putting a blurb in your posts saying what you are and are not looking for from folks for feedback.  I find that usually people respect it, and when folks don't usually someone else will yell at them for it.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 2, 2010)

Going into the HDR forum and telling people their picture doesnt have to be HDR is like going into the travel forum and telling people who post pictures of nice looking places far far away that they didnt have to be so far away.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 2, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Going into the HDR forum and telling people their picture doesnt have to be HDR is like going into the travel forum and telling people who post pictures of nice looking places far far away that they didnt have to be so far away.


No. I think it's more like telling someone who used a 1/2" impact to change a bicycle tire that they would have been better off with a ratchet.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 2, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Going into the HDR forum and telling people their picture doesnt have to be HDR is like going into the travel forum and telling people who post pictures of nice looking places far far away that they didnt have to be so far away.
> ...



What you imply by that is the person is stupid for using too large a tool. My analogy was inferring that it was the one who made the statement was the stupid one.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 2, 2010)

Only in photography is "framing a house with a sledgehammer" not considered overkill.


----------

